# Turnips at 553



## FlimsyAxe (May 25, 2020)

It's the 28th on my island and turnips are selling at 553.

Please read:
- Entry fee is 99k per trip. You can take multiple trips but you have to re-queue each time to give way to others!
- If you want to drop by,* comment your IGN here* then *join the queue here*. Please don't PM me!
- I will end session if I you enter the island but I don't find your name on this thread. Will also end session if someone decides to take multiple runs without re-queuing!
- Will only let people in one at a time so please be patient!


----------



## Xdee (May 25, 2020)

Hii I am Xdee from charms!


----------



## FlimsyAxe (May 25, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii I am Xdee from charms!


 
Please join the queue! https://turnip.exchange/island/dd9e6f2d


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (May 25, 2020)

Hi, does the 99k have to be upfront as soon as I enter or can I sell my first round of turnips and then drop down my payment?


----------



## FlimsyAxe (May 25, 2020)

Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


> Hi, does the 99k have to be upfront as soon as I enter or can I sell my first round of turnips and then drop down my payment?


You can sell first!


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (May 25, 2020)

Brooke from Evanna.


----------



## Kitcatsandy (May 25, 2020)

Sandy from Salem thank you!


----------



## Xdee (May 25, 2020)

Hi I am coming back for 2nd trip


----------



## Kitcatsandy (May 25, 2020)

I'd like to come back as well thank you so much!


----------



## Lazy Sushi (May 25, 2020)

Denisse from Guava Cove


----------



## FlimsyAxe (May 25, 2020)

Btw no need to tell me when you're going back! Just requeue


----------



## Kitcatsandy (May 25, 2020)

FlimsyAxe said:


> Btw no need to tell me when you're going back! Just requeue


Gotcha just wasn't sure lol


----------



## djc3791 (May 25, 2020)

Donna from Ruatha,  I'll probably need two trips, and will queue each time as requested


----------



## kellyngg (May 25, 2020)

Hello I'm Johnny from Karasuno!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 25, 2020)

Charlie from Rainbow


----------



## MumNook (May 25, 2020)

IGN Helen from mumster


----------



## Karlexus (May 25, 2020)

Kandy from Harmony


----------



## FlimsyAxe (May 25, 2020)

Locking for now!


----------

